

A quick overview of an app I built in 9 hours based on the new Twilio SMS API - cesarsalazar
http://screenr.com/69d

======
progrium
The idea is to delegate responsibility of paying for infrastructure resources
(SMS) from the developer to the user. At $5/mo for 160 messages, that's
roughly what you would be pay using Twilio directly at 3 cents a message. The
unused texts _do_ count as profit, but most of my other services are free so
I'm hoping this might help support them.

------
jjs
N.B. Despite the title, submitter is did not build the app; this guy did:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=progrium>

------
alttab
So developers pay this guy to use an API that wraps the functionality of
another free API and then charge them for it?

~~~
jjs
According to the video, it's not a free API; it's 3 cents per message.

See also: <http://www.twilio.com/pricing-signup>

~~~
alttab
Touche. But if hes charging for a similar service (where there is obviously a
margin), unless his API is easier to use the value added doesn't immediately
jump out at me.

